# Sharp 10x50 QMV-2 Milling Machine (Vancouver wa)



## coolidge (Apr 28, 2017)

Just posting this as a public service announcement, that's a fair price for a box way machine with a CAT40 spindle. My next mill will be a Haas but for anyone looking for a knee mill this one is a brute. Apparently this thing was CNC at some point.

https://portland.craigslist.org/clk/tls/6107306158.html


----------

